# Taking the leap May 21...wish me luck.



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

_Departing Tallahassee that day with arrival in Bangkok following day. Back in April I cancelled ticket (with penalty) because of demonstrations; not doing that again. Plan to stay day or two close to airport as I can then fly to Chiang Mai. To all of you who've responded to the postings I've made seeking help/advice. It has been invaluable, thank you.

I've learned to flight connection between Bangkok and Chiang Mai, train option with some great suggestions when traveling that route, updates on red shirts and a number of other things all of which I appreciate. I've selected first week's hotel in Chiang Mai thanks to one of your responses. 

I am very pleased to be coming to Thailand and suspect I will choose it over Costa Rica. Haven't been there yet but it is my fallback option should I need to pursue it. With 4 years of Spanish in my background I know it would be easier to dredge up than learning Thai. However, I like the challenge and I will certainly have the free time and am not ashamed to take a class if necessary. Cooking class is an early plan as well.

Your forum is great and I scanned through it on several occassions for other useful information and I have passed it along to several other persons who have expressed interest. Two are seriously evaluating Costa Rica while others are just getting nervous about the state of this country. Again, appreciate each of your contributions and apologize for not recognizing each of you by name.

Got my toilet paper, my deet, my hats, my Immodium...what more do I need?

Bill_


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad we've been of service, check into an internet cafe when you get to Chiang Mai and update us 

Cooking classes, Thai lessons on the menu in CM, plenty of options for those. And don't forget to take advantage of the superb Thai massage to be found all around the city for a few dollars an hour.


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Glad we've been of service, check into an internet cafe when you get to Chiang Mai and update us
> 
> Cooking classes, Thai lessons on the menu in CM, plenty of options for those. And don't forget to take advantage of the superb Thai massage to be found all around the city for a few dollars an hour.


Thanks again for all your suggestions. Massage seems to be mentioned often and with Internet research I can see why. But here's a question, how do you protect your valuables (money, etc.) while getting a bit distracted?

Also as I'm down to about 72 hours before departure should I buy plug adaptors and surge protector here at maybe an Office Depot or should I buy upon arrival? Suspecting I'll want radio for other than Internet contact with outside world; any recommendations for that? 

One last thing, I'm pretty big guy-6'2" 260, will want to purchase lightweight long sleeve shirts and some light weight slacks to fight off mosquitos. Where might I look? Although, web videos I see show lots of farangs running around short sleeved.

Again, I appreciate the help of those on this forum. Should we happen to cross paths drinks are on me.

Obviously haven't masterd the emoticons(?) thingy yet.


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Are you looking to teach in Bangkok or just vacay here? I just arrived on 5/13 (from Massachusetts) and school has been delayed until next week. Due to that it's been sort of tricky for me to meet many ex-pats and I won't lie, I'm a little bored so far! Things should be cleared up by the time you arrive (at least that's what the news says). 

Good luck! 

Morrisa



ncoming immi said:


> _Departing Tallahassee that day with arrival in Bangkok following day. Back in April I cancelled ticket (with penalty) because of demonstrations; not doing that again. Plan to stay day or two close to airport as I can then fly to Chiang Mai. To all of you who've responded to the postings I've made seeking help/advice. It has been invaluable, thank you.
> 
> I've learned to flight connection between Bangkok and Chiang Mai, train option with some great suggestions when traveling that route, updates on red shirts and a number of other things all of which I appreciate. I've selected first week's hotel in Chiang Mai thanks to one of your responses.
> 
> ...


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

Morrisa614 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Are you looking to teach in Bangkok or just vacay here? I just arrived on 5/13 (from Massachusetts) and school has been delayed until next week. Due to that it's been sort of tricky for me to meet many ex-pats and I won't lie, I'm a little bored so far! Things should be cleared up by the time you arrive (at least that's what the news says).
> 
> ...


Hi Morrisa. I will just be passing through Bangkok with an overnite stay en route to Chiang Mai. Since I have been using this blog several months let me suggest you post a comment stating your situation. There are hundreds or most likely thousands of participants on this forum who have spent travel time and/or lived in Bangkok. I received some suggestions regarding my time in Bangkok. One suggestion which stood out was to take a 1 or 2 all day tour of the city. It was suggested it would be an amazing day or two and quite memorable. Although you will have time to do so later as you are going to be teaching there it would fill 1-2 of your days and provide insights which I can see being beneficial to your first few days of class. Additionally I'm certain there would be responses who would suggest sections of the city you might visit on your own.

I'm confident tours have adjusted their routes to skirt the diminishing protest. Best wishes.

Bill


----------

